# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Mui Ne De Century Beach Resort & Spa, Mũi Né - “Gói Tours Khuyến Mãi Mùa Hè”*

Giá: 4.400.000 VND/ 2 người (đã giảm 30%)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Beach Front Villa và ăn sáng buffetNước trái cây khi nhận phòng và giảm 20% dịch vụ Massage & Spa2 phiếu ăn trưa hoặc ăn tối theo thực đơnMiễn phí sử dụng jacuzzi, sân chơi trẻ em và sân tennis ban ngàyThuế và phí dịch vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 02/05/2012 - 31/10/2012 (không kết hợp với các chương trình khác và không áp dụng vào dịp Lễ 02/09/2012)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Best Western Da Lat Plaza Hotel, Đà Lạt - “Honeymoon Package”*

Giá: 2.900.000 VND Net/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Deluxe và buffet sáng tại nhà hàng City ParkTrang trí bó hoa hồng, 1 chai rượu vang Đà Lạt, trái cây tình yêu và cánh hoa hồng trên giườngBữa ăn tối dưới ánh nến và cocktail cổ điển trước bữa ăn tại nhà hàng City ParkĐưa đón sân bay (1 chiều), thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 30/11/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

